
Show HN: A SomaFM Desktop Player - alfg
https://github.com/alfg/somafm
======
alfg
Just a small project I've been working on lately to listen to SomaFM, inspired
by the Spotify UI. I wasn't a fan of the SomaFM web-player, so I built this.

Windows/OSX installers at:
[https://github.com/alfg/somafm/releases](https://github.com/alfg/somafm/releases)

And yes, it's yet another Electron app. :)

